# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  spoilers

## i_love_matt!

Monday, April 25

Ruby is devastated when Danny is unable to drive her to school after getting a puncture in his tyre.Trying to help her friend, Stacey encourages Ruby to pretend sheâs ill so that she can call Danny and ask him to pick her up from school. All goes to plan until Danny realises what Ruby is up to. He lets her down gently but Ruby is mortified.

Both Alfie and Little Mo try and find out about each otherâs relationships. Garry and Minty ask Alfie to go speed-dating with them and he reluctantly agrees when Little Mo, sacrificing herself, tells him itâs a good idea.

Elsewhere,Tina wonders if it would be better to be a separate part of Johnnyâs life but Pat makes her think again; and Dot decides that she is going to learn to drive.

Tuesday, April 26 

Pauline expresses her anger to Dot about Martin and Sonia going to see Chloe and keeping it a secret. Dot tries to reassure Pauline that the last thing Martin and Sonia wanted to do was to hurt her by not telling her about Chloe. Sonia realises that something must be wrong and decides to have a word with Pauline but Dot narrowly averts her. 

Dot talks to Pauline about how Charlie used to laugh at the thought of her learning to drive and worries that Jim will do the same. Pauline encourages Dot to take some lessons but is saddened by Jim and Patrickâs amusement.

Elsewhere, Tina gives Johnny an ultimatum about their relationship but will he be able to talk her out of it? 

Thursday, April 28

As Johnny prepares a meal for Tina and Ruby, Ruby tries to work out exactly what the relationship is between him and Tina. The pair just about manage to deal with Rubyâs awkward questions but she realises that there is something going on.

Garry, Minty and Alfie prepare to go speed-dating. Garry advises Minty on his clothing choice and gives them tips on how to read a womanâs body language. Alfie doesnât buy it, while Minty gets confused trying to take it all in.

Friday, April 29 

Pauline is annoyed when Sonia and Martin head for the chip shop after she has prepared lunch. Sonia realises that Paulineâs annoyance doesnât stem from the lunch arrangements. Pauline tells them that she is upset because they didnât tell her they saw her granddaughter. Martin tries to talk to Pauline but Sonia is unable to keep out of the discussion and it turns into a personal argument.

Minty and Garry decide not to meet Alfie for a drink as planned, as they feel that Alfie will crow about his success at speed-dating. They decide to lock themselves in the Arches for a slim-line lunch and follow the advice given in the book How To Meet Your Mate.

Elsewhere, Alfie and Little Mo both find it hard to hide their delight when they realise that neither of them has a new partner.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monday, April 18

Pauline has a crisis about her age and role in life. Trying to cheer her up, Dot throws a surprise birthday party for the two of them. Jim warns Dot against telling Pauline about Chloe but once the two of them are talking Dot eventually tells her. Upset that everyone knew but her, Pauline leaves Dotâs promising she wonât tell Sonia that she knows about Chloe.

Elsewhere, an unidentified man makes a call at Patâs house. With no one home, he doesnât leave a message. Chrissie is unnerved when she goes to the barrel store and hears something moving, but nobody seems to be there. The mystery man then watches Pat and Billy return home from the Vic and shocks Billy when he comes through the back door.

Tuesday, April 19 

Phil tells Billy that he needs Â£3,000 so he can visit Grant in Rio. With Sam away, he asks Billy to collect the money from the businesses. Trying to reassure Phil that the businesses are fine, Billy tells him that he no longer works for Sam and is unable to
get hold of that amount of cash.

Later, Billy leaves Phil at Patâs while he goes out to try and raise the money, but itâs not long before the police arrive in the Square looking for Phil. Heâs forced to leave Patâs and heads into Ianâs backyard. However, when Ian comes face to face with Phil he rushes back into the house, but Phil pushes his way in after him.

Thursday, April 21 

Thereâs tension at the Fowlersâ when Pauline makes barbed comments towards Martin and Sonia about keeping secrets. When Ian finds Pauline at the allotments she tells him about Chloe and heâs shocked by her decision â she wants to get Chloe back.

Elsewhere, Chrissie decides on an old English heroes fancy dress theme for a St Georgeâs Day party.

Friday, April 21

Itâs the day of Chrissieâs St Georgeâs Day fancy dress party, and Mo has arranged to get hold of some outfits through one of her contacts. However, the 007 costumes she was expecting turn out to be Henry VIII costumes instead.

Elsewhere, Johnny tries his best to make amends with Tina. He leaves a gift with Pat when heâs unable to find her, but Pat feels caught in the middle. Pat tells Johnny that if he canât give Tina what she wants, then he should let her go.

Meanwhile, Dot and Jim discuss what they should buy with their money but they both have very different ideas. Dot sends Jim off to buy a sofa but he spots a car.
 :Rotfl:  

source- *********

----------


## Jade

These are just the BBC Press Office Spoilers Weeks 16-17 which are alread posted.  Please do not post duplicate threads also post in correct forum.

Thanks

Moving/Closing

----------

